# طلب المساعدة في صناعة الطوب الأحمر



## KSA_ENG (16 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني 
ارغب بمعرفة المزيد عن خام الصلصال المستخدم في صناعة الطوب الأحمر
وأفضل طرق الأستخراج 
وطرق الصناعة المناسبة
وهل الأفضل الأستثمار فيها على اساس انها محجر ولا منجم الفرق بين المحجر والمنجم؟
لو كان هناك موقع شركات في صناعة الطوب الأحمر وتم تزويدي بها اكون له من الشاكرين بعد الله


----------



## alshangiti (17 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143022.htmlhttp
://www.adenbricksfactory.com/page/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B1%D8%A6%D9%8A%D8%B3%D9%8A%D8%A9/1/

http://www.siratco.com/manu_ar.htm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T72fzxiXFJQ


----------



## alshangiti (17 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.yamamabricks.com/


هناك معلومات كثيرة فى الموقع 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38096.html


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خيير


----------



## كيرو عبده (20 أكتوبر 2011)

الله ينور


----------

